# my babys pregnant



## chelseasmum (Aug 23, 2010)

Hi everyone My big baby is pregnant not planned at all maybe me being nieve but I was assured that heat cycles only last for 16 days so when my girl was last in season I did not take her out until 20 days after her first bleeding but she slipped the lead over the park ran behind a bushy part where there was a big mastiff of sorts i called her she ignored me and literally i ran over and in theat space of time that was it I have worked out she is 54 days today so I know she is close my husband is building a whelping box and heat pads are on the way she is visiting the vets today at 3:30pm just to be checked over but I am very nervous I want everything to be alright I will have the vets on standby just in case I would just like some reassurance if possible by anyone thanks guys:confused1:
sorry i should say Chelsea is a rottweiller


----------



## thedogsmother (Aug 28, 2008)

I know a lot of people on the breeding section reccomend a book called The book of the bitch, not sure of the author but I think there is only one with that title. Have you got homes lined up for the puppies yet? It is never too early to start looking if you want to get good homes. Good luck with the birth and I hope all goes well.


----------



## chelseasmum (Aug 23, 2010)

Thankyou very much I will have a look for that book I have 2 homes lined up the only thing is I will not know how many she is having till later hopefully the vet will be able to give me a rough idea :thumbup:I really need to vet people first before I will let the puppies go to anyone .


----------



## Bearpaw (Dec 10, 2009)

Hi ,just wanted to say congrats and wish you lots of luck with things.There are tons of brilliant threads on here,if you get chance to read them.Im sure Tanya will be along at some point to say hello too.


----------



## rocco33 (Dec 27, 2009)

What a shame you didn't get the mismate - how old is your girl?


----------



## chelseasmum (Aug 23, 2010)

rocco33 said:


> What a shame you didn't get the mismate - how old is your girl?[/QUOT
> 
> Chelsea is 3 in december


----------



## chelseasmum (Aug 23, 2010)

Yeah I have been skimming them since I have found this site I read all of the candys mum posts I was hooked that was really inciteful


----------



## Tanya1989 (Dec 4, 2009)

I've been off line for a few days so trying to catch up on previous threads. Is there a large size difference between mum and dad, thats the main thing to worry with. Also has a singleton pup been ruled out. Check out my site (although unfinished, the majority of what you'll need to know is there already.


----------



## vizzy24 (Aug 31, 2008)

Good luck, I hope it goes ok, what breed is she?


----------



## chelseasmum (Aug 23, 2010)

Hi no not much difference in size the dad had a bigger head and maybe a bit stockier my rotti is not the biggest in the world That is one thing I will ask the vet when I go if he thinks she will be ok whelping herself .I don't think it is just one puppy as she is really big bellied but i will get more of an idea today at the vets so will keep you updated .


----------



## chelseasmum (Aug 23, 2010)

Sorry vizzy she is a rottweiler will add pics soon


----------



## chelseasmum (Aug 23, 2010)

whoops will post another pic in a mo lol


----------



## haeveymolly (Mar 7, 2009)

Shes beautifull


----------



## chelseasmum (Aug 23, 2010)

These are a couple before she was pregnant can't take any at the mo because my camera is not working but I am gonna make sure I have it working for when she has them:thumbup:


----------



## noushka05 (Mar 28, 2008)

chelseasmum said:


> Yeah I have been skimming them since I have found this site I read all of the candys mum posts I was hooked that was really inciteful


i dont know if you read this thread by Candymum's, unfortunatly things didnt go smoothly for the health of a few of the puppies ...http://www.petforums.co.uk/dog-breeding/43774-puppy-issue-may-get-sued.html


----------



## Spaniel mad (Jul 17, 2009)

Wishing you lots of luck and there will hopefully be someone here to help when the time comes


----------



## chelseasmum (Aug 23, 2010)

Noshka that is awful I didd'nt see that one obviously there are things that can happen that are beyond anyones control thankyou for pointing that thread out to me


----------



## chelseasmum (Aug 23, 2010)

Thankyou Spaniel mad I do truly hope so help will be greatly recieved


----------



## Ridgielover (Apr 16, 2008)

Can I ask, did you actually see your bitch being mated? 

If so, I know it's too late for you now (unfortunately!) but for anyone else who may find themselves in the same situation, it is possible for your bitch to have an injection (misalliance or mismate injection) which should ensure that she doesn't go on to have puppies. 

This is a cross which will require knowledgeable and sensible homes and this is a time when the majority of people don't have spare money for a puppy. I do hope that you manage to find such homes and that everything goes smoothly. Personally, I would not buy a puppy where the parents hadn't had the appropriate health tests - too much of a risk


----------



## chelseasmum (Aug 23, 2010)

I did see them mating yes but by the time I got there they were tied no I didd'nt know you could get an injection and yes I do understand where you are coming from about people not wanting and not affording cross puppies as you say there is nothing I can do about her pregnancy so now I have to make it a possitive thing ata the moment I am giving her the best of the best vitamins top quality food we are having the wood for the whelping box tomorrow so my my husband will be doing that I just want everything to go as smoothly as possible I love my dogs so much and would do everything for them these puppies will be adored and I will make sure they go the best homes possible however long that takes ,I am nervous at the moment but hopefully once I have seen the vet in a little while I will feel a bit better :confused1:


----------



## haeveymolly (Mar 7, 2009)

I wouldnt say it was ideal what has happened and ime sure you think the same, but its happened and its what happens now and in the future that is important, so good luck with it all ime sure they will be lovely pups with the look of their mum, do keep us updated. Ime sure all the negative thoughts have gone round in your mind time and again but that wont help you or your dog so keep up beat and your doing fantastic ime sure.


----------



## felicitycp (Aug 5, 2010)

I have just had a first litter with my baby too. Not much advice, just try and keep calm
I was probaly feeling exactly the same as you, with my baby who i love massiely.
It all went brillant for us and she is the best Mum, we did have 1 stillborn pup which I felt terrible about, we did try CPR but no luck. If you could look up puppy CPR, it may help if something was to go wrong.
Now we have 9 beautiful puppys, all very healthy.
looking back the whelping part went ok, looking after them is pretty hard:lol:
Good luck and please keep us informed with some pics:thumbup:


----------



## Maiisiku (Feb 20, 2009)

Good luck, I'm sure you'll get lots of advice on here and don't forget to show lots of pics  It might be hard to find them all homes but I'm sure you will with time. My puppy's parents owner didn't know either and they had 8 puppies. They have only found homes for 3 including mine but are looking after them all until they have all found homes.


----------



## noushka05 (Mar 28, 2008)

ive only just noticed the the sire is a large mastiff i would be really concerned about the bitch being a smaller breed, i would make sure you have an emergency fund available incase she does need a ceasarian, my bitch had to have an emergency ceasar unfortunatly they are more common than many people realise, i really hope everything goes well for your girl.


----------



## alaun (Jul 21, 2009)

Make sure your bitch is fed well - change to a puppy food. Research worming and choose which method you will follow.

The book of the bitch is a must Book of the Bitch: Amazon.co.uk: J.M. Evans, Kay White: Books

start saving clean newspapers - ask a local newsagent if they will save you some unsold papers.


----------



## Cay (Jun 22, 2009)

You should research the temperament and breed traits of a Bullmastiff so that you can inform new owners of what to expect .


----------



## chelseasmum (Aug 23, 2010)

Hi all went to the vets today she had a good look at her she said she looked really healthy she didd'nt scan her but she said she could feel at least 4 but that is all she could feel at the time she was really panting alot though and she said that with rotties the minimum amount of pups is normaly 4-5 and she said she looked heavily pregnant and she was pretty sure there was more in there she was just struggling to feel them ,I did explain what happened and that it was a mastiff type and that I was concerned obviously the mastiff being a large dog and she said that chelsea was a large dog also she gave me some reasurance .I have already changed her food to puppy food and she is on a vitamin supplement which is added to her food daily I am giving her little and often meals as she was being really sick that seems to have now done the trick and she is not being sick anymore .I have a great wad of newspapers luckily enough in my house we don't throw papers away that often and sit ready for recycling for quite some time I am hopefully well prepared for everything apart from the whelping box which is yet to be built just waiting for wood to be delivered :thumbup:


----------



## ninja (Jan 4, 2009)

i thought you said you girl wasnt a big girl yet you say your vet says she is 

have you also got a whelping kit ready ?


----------



## sequeena (Apr 30, 2009)

You are getting a lot of advice here so I won't add to that...

One of my elderly neighbours had a rottie/bullmastiff. Sadly she died of old age a few months back but she was the most docile girl. I hope your pups turn out like her. I enjoyed walking my GSD with her


----------



## chelseasmum (Aug 23, 2010)

Hi Ninja no as I said in one of my earlier posts she is really big bellied that is why I don't think there is a singleton puppy in there I am pretty certain I have most things just need to get some gloves and scissors for when she whelps I am just trying to get everything sorted for when the big event happens


----------



## chelseasmum (Aug 23, 2010)

I hope so to sequeena my chelsea has the most gorgeous temperament ever she is a real big softy the best she is really loving and if these puppies are anything like her I will be happy I know she will be a great mum


----------



## ninja (Jan 4, 2009)

chelseasmum said:


> Hi Ninja no as I said in one of my earlier posts she is really big bellied that is why I don't think there is a singleton puppy in there I am pretty certain I have most things just need to get some gloves and scissors for when she whelps I am just trying to get everything sorted for when the big event happens


maybe use this thread as a check list

http://www.petforums.co.uk/dog-breeding/63813-whelping-kit.html


----------



## Guest (Aug 24, 2010)

chelseasmum said:


> I hope so to sequeena my chelsea has the most gorgeous temperament ever she is a real big softy the best she is really loving and if these puppies are anything like her I will be happy I know she will be a great mum


Unfortunately a placid nature does not guarantee a good mother, if she has a difficult delivery or is very young ( how old is your girl ??) she could reject the pups for a short time - just telling you this to remind you to get in fomula, also you will need this if she has to have a C section.
All the best - hope all goes well
Dt


----------



## chelseasmum (Aug 23, 2010)

very true double I can completely understand what you are saying chelsea will be 3 in december so lucky enough she is not to young


----------



## Guest (Aug 24, 2010)

chelseasmum said:


> very true double I can completely understand what you are saying chelsea will be 3 in december so lucky enough she is not to young


good age for a first litter!


----------



## chelseasmum (Aug 23, 2010)

Is there anything I should be doing now with her ? I have heard bathing the teats and vulva in warm water is there anything else when should I start taking her temperature?


----------



## rocco33 (Dec 27, 2009)

Did you not take her to the vet after the tie happened?


----------



## chelseasmum (Aug 23, 2010)

No unfortunately I did not take her to the vet straight away and yes I should of done


----------



## susieborder (Jul 23, 2010)

Hi there been keeping up with this thread and i am so excited and nervouse for you, some great advice to, i even went to look at thread on "whelping kit" to see what was needed? hope the wood arrives soon so box can be made, anyone would think i am the one having the litter, i am sure everything will be fine i will certainly be watching this everyday for updates ( and eventual pic's) lots of luck and love to your baby.

suex:thumbup:


----------



## chelseasmum (Aug 23, 2010)

Day 54

morning everyone well it is officially getiing closer ,Today is the day for my wood have just got up and hoovered the floor and moved things around ready for the whelping box to be built , Chelsea is in good spriits today came and said good morning to me with lots of licks which was nice ,had a really good feel of her belly last night when she was asleep and they were wriggling like crazy bless her will update you all when the whelping box is up :thumbup:


----------



## BeagleOesx (Oct 9, 2009)

Good luck with all your preparations for the arrivals, so exciting for you. Looking forward to your updates as things progress. Hope all goes well.


----------



## chelseasmum (Aug 23, 2010)

hi just a few pics i took this morning not great quality took them on my daughters dsi lol but you get the general idea :lol:


----------



## chelseasmum (Aug 23, 2010)

woohoo have just had the wood delivered just soring out the sizes now and the sawings going to begin:thumbup:


----------



## haeveymolly (Mar 7, 2009)

Good luck with it all, pics would be great, excitment all round.


----------



## rocco33 (Dec 27, 2009)

I wish you luck and hope the mum and pups are ok. But sorry I can't get excited about - I just find it depressing.
More 'accidental' pups, status type crossbreeds when rescues are overflowing with such types and an owner whoshould have acted when theywitnessed a tie but chose to do nothing 
i hope you get her spayed after this litter to avoid 
it happening again.


----------



## casandra (Aug 1, 2008)

Sawing...I hate that word in conjunction with the making of a whelping box. Make sure you sand that wood down and coat it properly to prevent splinters!

Also do not forget to incorporate pig rails. Some medium/large breeds are incredibly clumsy mothers and pig rails when utilized appropriately can help prevent mum crushing babies.

Good luck with the puppies.


----------



## chelseasmum (Aug 23, 2010)

Afternoon everyone have been busy all day this is nearly the finished article all edges are nice and rounded (no sharp corners at all) and as you can see Chelsea likes it still have bits to do I think my hubby over did it a bit with the size of it lol pleanty of room to move around in though also took a pic of her big belly and Pig rails will be going in on thursday


----------



## haeveymolly (Mar 7, 2009)

She looks pleased with that, it fantastic and plenty of room.


----------



## Tanya1989 (Dec 4, 2009)

chelseasmum said:


> Afternoon everyone have been busy all day this is nearly the finished article all edges are nice and rounded (no sharp corners at all) and as you can see Chelsea likes it still have bits to do I think my hubby over did it a bit with the size of it lol pleanty of room to move around in though also took a pic of her big belly and Pig rails will be going in on thursday


I would create shelves rather than rails. Rails can cause more problems than a little. Shelves are a much safer solution.


----------



## kirksandallchins (Nov 3, 2007)

rocco33 said:


> I wish you luck and hope the mum and pups are ok. But sorry I can't get excited about - I just find it depressing.
> More 'accidental' pups, status type crossbreeds when rescues are overflowing with such types and an owner whoshould have acted when theywitnessed a tie but chose to do nothing
> i hope you get her spayed after this litter to avoid
> it happening again.


I have to agree - it amazes me how the sire of these "accidemts" is never a randy terrier, Heinz 57, or Labrador type, but always a pedigree dog 

For the sake of the bitch I hope the pregnancy goes well and she does not have too many puppies.


----------



## haeveymolly (Mar 7, 2009)

OUCH! that doesnt sound very nice to me, whats happened had happened so lets try and support her all we can, we dont want another one leaving this section. I would much rather the owner feel welcome and get the right help for her, mum and the pups.


----------



## ClaireandDaisy (Jul 4, 2010)

There seem to be a lot of Rottweiler / Mastiff crossbreeds being sold at the moment. 
I assume her previous 4 seasons haven`t been that long then.


----------



## rocco33 (Dec 27, 2009)

> I would much rather the owner feel welcome and get the right help for her, mum and the pups.


I hope she does too and she has already been given help and I'm sure more will be forthcoming when the OP needs it. But how anyone can get excited about it is beyond me - this is a tragedy for the bitch, for good breeding practices and possibly the pups. I doubt very much that either breed were health tested and being large breeds, joint problems are an issue. And no consideration has been given to temperament. The OP may say the bitch is ok, but an unknown dog in the park? who knows? This cross is seen as status dog, and after a attack on a jogger in a park in London today's press and radio is full of talk about dangerous dogs and how to battle it. The down sides to this mating far outweigh anything positive.

I'm sorry to be a killjoy, but if the rep I have received for my original comment is anything to go by, I am not alone in thinking this.

The responsible thing would have been a visit to the vets following the mating to get a mismate. There is plenty of information on the www about mismate so a quick search (or even coming onto this forum) would have enlightened them at the time. Hopefully this will also enlighten others who may not be aware and possibly find themselves in the same situation in the future.


----------



## Pointermum (Jul 2, 2010)

Good luck to OP how all goes well for your girl  TBH until i started stalking these threads i would never of known there was such a thing as the mismate jab, we all live and learn. I do agree though about good homes are going to be hard to find for these breed/types of dogs


----------



## haeveymolly (Mar 7, 2009)

rocco33 said:


> I hope she does too and she has already been given help and I'm sure more will be forthcoming when the OP needs it. But how anyone can get excited about it is beyond me - this is a tragedy for the bitch, for good breeding practices and possibly the pups. I doubt very much that either breed were health tested and being large breeds, joint problems are an issue. And no consideration has been given to temperament. The OP may say the bitch is ok, but an unknown dog in the park? who knows? This cross is seen as status dog, and after a attack on a jogger in a park in London today's press and radio is full of talk about dangerous dogs and how to battle it. The down sides to this mating far outweigh anything positive.
> 
> I'm sorry to be a killjoy, but if the rep I have received for my original comment is anything to go by, I am not alone in thinking this.
> 
> The responsible thing would have been a visit to the vets following the mating to get a mismate. There is plenty of information on the www about mismate so a quick search (or even coming onto this forum) would have enlightened them at the time. Hopefully this will also enlighten others who may not be aware and possibly find themselves in the same situation in the future.


I fully agree with all you have said you are 100% right, i just feel there is nothing to be achieved once something like this has happened as far as the op is concerned, ime not arguing or in any way wanting to get at you its just i dont like people to disappear and be left with it to deal with alone when there are so many helpfull people on here.


----------



## rocco33 (Dec 27, 2009)

> TBH until i started stalking these threads i would never of known there was such a thing as the mismate jab


That's great - so the message is getting across, even if it is too late for the OP.


----------



## Ditsy42 (Aug 13, 2010)

rocco33 said:


> I hope she does too and she has already been given help and I'm sure more will be forthcoming when the OP needs it. But how anyone can get excited about it is beyond me - this is a tragedy for the bitch, for good breeding practices and possibly the pups. I doubt very much that either breed were health tested and being large breeds, joint problems are an issue. And no consideration has been given to temperament. The OP may say the bitch is ok, but an unknown dog in the park? who knows? This cross is seen as status dog, and after a attack on a jogger in a park in London today's press and radio is full of talk about dangerous dogs and how to battle it. The down sides to this mating far outweigh anything positive.
> 
> I'm sorry to be a killjoy, but if the rep I have received for my original comment is anything to go by, I am not alone in thinking this.
> 
> The responsible thing would have been a visit to the vets following the mating to get a mismate. There is plenty of information on the www about mismate so a quick search (or even coming onto this forum) would have enlightened them at the time. Hopefully this will also enlighten others who may not be aware and possibly find themselves in the same situation in the future.


I have 2 agree with Rocco, i'm a Rottie owner and I know 2 well how rescues r at the moment and some of these dogs r pedigrees looking 4 homes through no fault of their own  I also go back 2 an earlier comment i think the vet made 2 u about how many pups on average Rott bitches whelp, my Rott bitch came from a litter of 12, my current bitch came from a litter of 8, 2 pups still born so would have been 10, I know alot of breeders and I would say for large breeds such as this, average would b between 6 - 8 so rather a potential large litter, u also have the problem of where 2 advertise and how much, dad can't b seen, no history on him or health tests etc, u will probably get high levels of numpties contacting you if u use free ads, don't know what else 2 say really ?


----------



## momentofmadness (Jul 19, 2008)

Hey there good luck with it all.:thumbup:. And yes the book of the Bitch is a good book... 
And there are PLENTY of people on here willing to To HELP.. 

Does sound like your going to have your hands full..lol

And your whelping box looks fantastic...:thumbup:


I had a litter of 9 weimy's a few years ago and I had no probs through the whole pegnany and I had a full healthy litter..:thumbup:

All the best Hayley. xxx


----------



## chelseasmum (Aug 23, 2010)

Well thankyou for everyone who has commented and as are all of you I am concerned and worried :frown: but there is nothing I can do about it now but I can make everything go as plain sailing as possible whelping ,puppy upbringing and rehoming etc I have a heinz 57 and a cross staff so chelsea is my only pedigree dog I love crosses I think their tempermants are lovely and Some people go for crosses I will vet people thouroughly before I rehome the pups I do have 2 homes lined up already but if I have to keep the pups for a while I am fully prepared to do that .I will definately not dissapear from this site I need the help and advice and alot of people have been very welcoming I knew I would get some people who think I am irresponsible I was prepared for that .But thankyou everyone who is helping me and supporting I value all your advice highly


----------



## Guest (Aug 25, 2010)

Might also be an idea when rehomeing that you could charge a little extra and then refund a nominated sum when they have the pups spayed and castrated! Also Noushka did write up a contract once on here! (not that it cast iron by any means) May be worth having a look at that - if anyone knows where it is!
DT


----------



## chelseasmum (Aug 23, 2010)

DT that is definately something to think about and yeah if somebody knows where the contract that Noushka wrote I would like to see that.


As for Chelsea she has had a great day today she was playing with me in her whelping box today that is the first time she has played in a while so it was really nice to see that ,She is still eating really well her breathing is a little heavy and there is still no more sickness which is great so everything is going well at the mo


----------



## Guest (Aug 25, 2010)

chelseasmum said:


> DT that is definately something to think about and yeah if somebody knows where the contract that Noushka wrote I would like to see that.
> 
> As for Chelsea she has had a great day today she was playing with me in her whelping box today that is the first time she has played in a while so it was really nice to see that ,She is still eating really well her breathing is a little heavy and there is still no more sickness which is great so everything is going well at the mo


I may speak to her later! I'll ask her to post it again!
It also covers pups being returned to you!!
As I say it may not hold up - but at least any prospective homes will see that you have the pups welfare at heart!
DT

Assuming you have read the book of the bitch, also if you could find someone who has had pups before!
You will need to check bum holes, cleft pallettes etc


----------



## haeveymolly (Mar 7, 2009)

So glad shes ok she really is beautiful my brother has 2 rotties they are lovely. Keep posting wont you there are lots of us wishing you well.


----------



## momentofmadness (Jul 19, 2008)

haeveymolly said:


> So glad shes ok she really is beautiful . Keep posting wont you there are lots of us wishing you well.


I 2nd that.... At the end of the day what is done is done...


----------



## chelseasmum (Aug 23, 2010)

Yeah I was thinking that I might actually go to the vets once the pups are born so they can all have a full check up to make sure they are all ok .


----------



## Guest (Aug 25, 2010)

chelseasmum said:


> Yeah I was thinking that I might actually go to the vets once the pups are born so they can all have a full check up to make sure they are all ok .


There are things you will need to check immediately they are born! do as much reading and research as yo can now


----------



## chelseasmum (Aug 23, 2010)

I haven't stopped reading I have a book called the dog owners veterinary handbook which I have found quite useful and have been looking at articles online so I am fully prepared


----------



## Ditsy42 (Aug 13, 2010)

At the end of the day, I really hope everything goes well 4 Chelsea, she is a lovely Rottie 

Have u thought about speaking 2 her breeder 4 help and advice when the time nears as u mentioned she is a pedigree, if they live near u they might b of help?


----------



## Tanya1989 (Dec 4, 2009)

chelseasmum said:


> I haven't stopped reading I have a book called the dog owners veterinary handbook which I have found quite useful and have been looking at articles online so I am fully prepared


Have a look at my site (Thinking of Breeding from Your Dog?) by clicking the link photo in my signature. Its not quite finished, but should do you for now and will prepare you for the most likely events. Some of the unlikely ones haven't yet been finished, but I had to prioritise


----------



## chelseasmum (Aug 23, 2010)

DAY 55

Morning everyone we have had a good night with chelsea even though she snores alot now and she semms to want to go to the toilet earlier in the morning she seems alot happier now the pregnancy has got alot further on than she did in the middle of it does anybody reccomend me cleaning her teats and vulva with warm water ? She slept all night in her whelping box so that is great :thumbup:


----------



## Guest (Aug 26, 2010)

She will wan to pee more! will be the pressure of the pups pressing on the bladder! Sure you don't !! BUT never let he go for a pee unattended during these later days!
DT


----------



## zoeeoo (Aug 17, 2009)

i do hope people stop keeping onto u and helping you with advice i think the owner now knows she can go to the vet and get it sorted before any puppies but everyone need to just be helpful. good luck and if u was closer i would of had one of the pups i got a boxer x bullmasiff .


----------



## noushka05 (Mar 28, 2008)

chelseasmum said:


> DT that is definately something to think about and yeah if somebody knows where the contract that Noushka wrote I would like to see that.
> 
> As for Chelsea she has had a great day today she was playing with me in her whelping box today that is the first time she has played in a while so it was really nice to see that ,She is still eating really well her breathing is a little heavy and there is still no more sickness which is great so everything is going well at the mo


ive had a nudge from my mate DT to post this... so ive just c&p'd it off the other thread i have corrected a couple of mistakes tho... and as i said on that thread its only very rough, i really do think its essential to send All puppies to their new homes with a contract, this type of cross sadly often end up in rescue and many only leave in a body bag they really do need as much protection as you can give them.

obviously you need both your and the buyers details and signatures

1) the purchaser agrees to care for the dog properly, and provide it with good quality food, water and shelter at at all times.

2) the purchaser must not leave the dog alone for long periods and must have a securely fenced garden.

3) the purchaser has agreed that the puppy will be neutered before 12 months of age.

4) the Breeder agrees to pay the purchaser £*** on written proof by a vet of the neutering.

5) the puppy has been micro-chipped with the breeders details again on proof of neutering the micro chip documents will be transfered to the purchaser.

6) the purchaser must not pass the dog on to a third party at anytime in its life, if for any reason they can no longer care for it the purchaser must return the dog to the breeder.............you could offer to give the buyer back what they paid or a percentage of it thats up to you, i personally would just as an incentive to stop them selling the dog on.


----------



## Lucylewis0 (Aug 4, 2009)

noushka05 said:


> ive had a nudge from my mate DT to post this... so ive just c&p'd it off the other thread i have corrected a couple of mistakes tho... and as i said on that thread its only very rough, i really do think its essential to send All puppies to their new homes with a contract, this type of cross sadly often end up in rescue and many only leave in a body bag they really do need as much protection as you can give them.
> 
> obviously you need both your and the buyers details and signatures
> 
> ...


Great contract :thumbup:


----------



## snoopydo (Jan 19, 2010)

vizzy24 said:


> Good luck, I hope it goes ok, what breed is she?


A Rottweiler Dad a Mastiff...It says in the post


----------



## chelseasmum (Aug 23, 2010)

DAY 56

Morning Chelsea was whining like crazy this morning so I got up let her out and it was definately the toilet she wanted she has decided recently she wants to sleep alot more on my sofa rather than in her whelping box not too sure why .
Noushka I think the contract is brilliant thanks for posting it :lol:


----------



## chelseasmum (Aug 23, 2010)

DAY 57

Morning again everyone Chelesa was making alot of noises last night and has started being sick again bless her I am keeping a real close eye on her .Can anyone tell me when is the earliest she can whelp at what day ?


----------



## archielee (Jan 30, 2009)

She could have them now, my girl had hers on day 59, are you taken her temp?


----------



## chelseasmum (Aug 23, 2010)

I am going to start taking her temp today is it ok to use a normal thermometer or do I need a speacial one?
I have a thermometer that is for rectal so I am just wondering if I could use that it is very flexible


----------



## archielee (Jan 30, 2009)

Yes a normal one its ok, use some vassaling i would take take her temp as soon as you can you don't want to miss the drop


----------



## chelseasmum (Aug 23, 2010)

Hi have just taken her temp for the first time was 37.5 I know that they normally give birth when it drops to 36.5 so does this mean she is getting close or can it just go up and down  she is not eating well today either


----------



## chelseasmum (Aug 23, 2010)

Should I take her temp again tonight ? she has been sick again bought up all the food she ate and she seems quite sleepy alot


----------



## kerrybramble (Jun 2, 2009)

check her temp later so you can notice any changes! she may go up and down- mine did when she had her pups.


----------



## archiebaby (Feb 25, 2008)

i dont personally take mines temp but you may have already had the drop if it was only taken today and she has been a little out of sorts for a few days


----------



## chelseasmum (Aug 23, 2010)

Hi all have just taken her temp again and it is now 37.1 so has dropped a bit more will now keep an even closer eye on her and will take temp again later


----------



## chelseasmum (Aug 23, 2010)

Chelseas teats have not really enlarged and droopy much the to back ones are very large the rest are not big at all when will they start getting big ?


----------



## Pointermum (Jul 2, 2010)

I've got no helpfull advise, but good luck :thumbup:


----------



## chelseasmum (Aug 23, 2010)

Just taken the last temp for tonight has gone up slightly it was 37.6 tonight so don't think we are gonna get any puppies today lol :lol:


----------



## Lucylewis0 (Aug 4, 2009)

Hope all goes well.....just keep your beady eye on her as they can change very quickly and just pop a pup out.
Watch for signs...like...... digging, panting, contractions, very wet behind. 
Keep yourself and her calm and enjoy chilling.............:thumbup:  x


----------



## chelseasmum (Aug 23, 2010)

Hi all have just checked my calender and just worked out that chelsea is actually 58 days today whoops


----------



## Guest (Aug 28, 2010)

I wish you and your girl the best of luck. And I love the daily updates. However, will you be having her fixed after this litter? So she wont get caught again.


----------



## chelseasmum (Aug 23, 2010)

DAY 59

have just checked her temp this morning 37.5 so it is pretty steady at the mo , And yes we will definately get her done once she has had theses pups as it is not fair on her one litter is more than enough


----------



## Pointermum (Jul 2, 2010)

I read Candysmums thead last night about first time litter, what a rollercoster that was waiting for the pups! I hope all goes well


----------



## celicababe1986 (Jun 22, 2009)

Pointermum said:


> I read Candysmums thead last night about first time litter, what a rollercoster that was waiting for the pups! I hope all goes well


I read that, every single post took me the best part of a whole day  
felt gutted when I got to the end lol!! I wanted a part two lol :lol:


----------



## chelseasmum (Aug 23, 2010)

Just done midday temp and it is now 37.2 so gone down a little but it did that yesterday I expect when I take it again later it will have gone back up a bit


----------



## chelseasmum (Aug 23, 2010)

Did another temp at 4:00 and was 37.1 and have just done another one and was 37.0 so I am just wondering if this is the drop as she has also been rushing up her sheets will keep you all updated


----------



## Spaniel mad (Jul 17, 2009)

chelseasmum said:


> Did another temp at 4:00 and was 37.1 and have just done another one and was 37.0 so I am just wondering if this is the drop as she has also been rushing up her sheets will keep you all updated


Sounds promising x


----------



## vizzy24 (Aug 31, 2008)

Good luck:thumbup:


----------



## haeveymolly (Mar 7, 2009)

Good luck, hope its soon and everything goes well, thinking of you all.:thumbup:


----------



## deb53 (Jun 4, 2009)

Keep popping in everytime new post appears :thumbup:

Good luck


----------



## chelseasmum (Aug 23, 2010)

DAY 60

Morning all have had a very restless night with chelsea she has been panting alot and done hell of alot of licking mainly her teats though wanted to go to the toilet at 3:00 and again at 7:00 breathing seems to be getting heavier she was digging in the garden and in her bed I don't know if this is the start and we might get pups today or it is just because she is getting closer she is asleep now though will keep you all updated


----------



## Dally Banjo (Oct 22, 2009)

Sounds like your in for a busy week  hope everything goes smoothly x


----------



## chelseasmum (Aug 23, 2010)

Have just taken temp was 37.2 again does it have to go down to 36.5 for them to whelp ?


----------



## chelseasmum (Aug 23, 2010)

There is still no milk coming out of her teats should I worry about this ?


----------



## leoti (Dec 9, 2007)

Sounds like it wont be long before the pups are here , my girl never had milk in her teats till the puppies arrived and i worried she wouldnt have enough milk but she went on to raise 6 beautiful babies


----------



## Lucylewis0 (Aug 4, 2009)

yep sounds like pups could be getting ready 
my girl was like that for 2 days before pups came, milk came in about 8 hours before 1st pup was born. the time will drag........ but defo worth it :thumbup:


----------



## BeagleOesx (Oct 9, 2009)

ooooh, sounds like you're gonna have a nervy bank holiday monday! Watching her like a hawk & hoping things are progressing. Hope this is the start & everything goes well for her, will keep an eye on the thread for updates. Good Luck.


----------



## ClaireandDaisy (Jul 4, 2010)

Is the bitch in a good physical condition? Milk is affected by the health and age of the bitch. I recommend the OP gets some supplies in for emergencies (puppy milk etc) . Has the vet been contacted in case assistance is needed?


----------



## Freyja (Jun 28, 2008)

My bitch didn't have any milk until the first pup started to suckle. I would definitely get some puppy milk and feeding bottles just in case.

Do you have a local pet shop someone could nip to for you or a [email protected] Get someone to go for you don't leave her as it sounds as though it wont be long before the pups arrive and I wouldn't leave a bitch alone now.


----------



## chelseasmum (Aug 23, 2010)

Chelsea is in very good physical shape no problems at all the vet said she was a perfect weight for a rotti , have got the feeding bottles but just need to get some milk might see if there is a shop open today.

Still no sign of any puppys she seems to have well calmed down


----------



## chelseasmum (Aug 23, 2010)

We have 1 puppy little boy mum and pup doing well will keep updated 11:30 1st one


----------



## Paws&Claws (Aug 29, 2009)

Hurray! Good luck with the rest xx


----------



## Bellasmaid (Aug 18, 2010)

Awwww congratulations! Cant believe in a couple weeks I be doing the same.


----------



## chelseasmum (Aug 23, 2010)

Welcome to the world little man a few pics of the new pup :thumbup:


----------



## chelseasmum (Aug 23, 2010)

WE HAVE A 2ND PUPPY BORN AT 12:30 :thumbup:
First one weighs in at 500g
2nd one weighs in at 600g
Looks like they are getting bigger lol


----------



## haeveymolly (Mar 7, 2009)

This is sooo exciting well done all of you,


----------



## new westie owner (Apr 30, 2010)

Your going to be busy best of luck


----------



## chelseasmum (Aug 23, 2010)

Have now had pup no 3 :thumbup: still doing ok but no afterbirth with this one


----------



## chelseasmum (Aug 23, 2010)

n0 4 has just arrived :thumbup: she is doing really well


----------



## BeagleOesx (Oct 9, 2009)

wow, things are moving fast. Hope all going well. Hugs to mum & pups xxx


----------



## haeveymolly (Mar 7, 2009)

WOW Chelsea you dont mess around do ya,  well done to you all.


----------



## Spaniel mad (Jul 17, 2009)

Congrats on the new arrivals x


----------



## chelseasmum (Aug 23, 2010)

It has gone very quiet now I think she is having a rest for the moment not panting as much will let you know if there are any more


----------



## archiebaby (Feb 25, 2008)

any more yet


----------



## chelseasmum (Aug 23, 2010)

Yep no 5 made an appearance at 3:10 all doing well and all suckling nicely :thumbup:


----------



## pamela Renfrew (Jun 9, 2010)

Wow that was exciting.... just found this thread and things have happened really fast fast from page one to now.... Keep up the good work... Hope mum and pups are doing well... Pamx


----------



## archielee (Jan 30, 2009)

Awww welldone you and mummy dog, do you think she has more to come?


----------



## chelseasmum (Aug 23, 2010)

yeah I would say so still feels a little bulgy in the belly she is resting now though
thought I would put a couple more pics on now she has 5 not very good quality though sorry


----------



## archiebaby (Feb 25, 2008)

ahh so sweet my bet is another 4:thumbup:


----------



## chelseasmum (Aug 23, 2010)

her belly feels alot softer now how will I know when she has fully finished?


----------



## haeveymolly (Mar 7, 2009)

Oh gorgeous, bet you are so proud, how are you yourself?


----------



## mitch4 (Oct 31, 2009)

Glad everythings going well :thumbup:


----------



## Pointermum (Jul 2, 2010)

Congratulations :thumbup: Hows everyone doing?


----------



## NicoleW (Aug 28, 2010)

Congratulations! They all look absolutely stunning.


----------



## chelseasmum (Aug 23, 2010)

That's it now everyone I think that's the lot she is great we are all great if not a little tired have just tidied up and changed her sheets pups are looking gorgeous and everything is getting back to normal thankyou everyone who has helped me through this AND A SUPER BIG THANKYOU TO TANYA AS i RANG HER MANY TIMES ASKING FOR ADVICE AHE HELPED US GET THROUGH THIS IN A MAJORLY BIG WAY WELL AM GONNA HAVE SOME DINS NOW WILL PUT SOME MORE PICS ON TOMOZ :thumbup:


----------



## H0lly (Jan 31, 2010)

Congratulations to you all , and pics are a must once you have caught up with everything. and again Tanya ! you are actually a superstar, x


----------



## archiebaby (Feb 25, 2008)

ah well done to you all but keep an eye out for that last little surprise one to make a entrance


----------



## chelseasmum (Aug 23, 2010)

could she have another one?


----------



## Freyja (Jun 28, 2008)

chelseasmum said:


> could she have another one?


The first litter we had wthought he had gotjust 6 pups 5 bitches and 1 dog. We left the bitch for an hour or 2 to settle down with the pups and returned to find she had just had number 7 closely followed by number 8. That was 8 hrs after number 6 was born.


----------



## vizzy24 (Aug 31, 2008)

Congratulations, they look gorgeous:thumbup::thumbup:


----------



## chelseasmum (Aug 23, 2010)

Just had no 6 still born unfotunately rip little one


----------



## ruth9 (Mar 15, 2009)

Sleep tight little one. 
Hope mum and all the other pups are doing well. Looking forward to watching the pups grow!


----------



## chelseasmum (Aug 23, 2010)

I am hoping there is no more in there now it has been too long  she is sleeping now though and seems alot more content bless her


----------



## pamela Renfrew (Jun 9, 2010)

Awe.... Bless no6.. RIP Little one...... Pamx


----------



## mitch4 (Oct 31, 2009)

Sorry to hear about little number 6 xxx


----------



## Bellasmaid (Aug 18, 2010)

Poor little baby, r.i.p. Congratulations on the birth of the rest of the family. Well done to u all!


----------



## haeveymolly (Mar 7, 2009)

So sorry about he 1 that didnt make it, well done all of you.How is everyone this morning.


----------



## Pointermum (Jul 2, 2010)

RIP little one. Hope mum and pups had a good night


----------



## chelseasmum (Aug 23, 2010)

Morning everyone mum and pups doing super really sleepless night for me they were squeaking everytime they fell off of a teat so I was up and down like a yoyo but apart from that everything is going fine :thumbup:


----------



## haeveymolly (Mar 7, 2009)

Oh dear, bet your shattered, glad they are all ok, you did super yesterday well done.


----------



## pamela Renfrew (Jun 9, 2010)

Hey.... Glad everything is going good this morning..... try and get a little sleepies yourself today..... Pamx


----------



## archiebaby (Feb 25, 2008)

chelseasmum said:


> Morning everyone mum and pups doing super really sleepless night for me they were squeaking everytime they fell off of a teat so I was up and down like a yoyo but apart from that everything is going fine :thumbup:


glad all is well and sorry about the little one that didnt make it very common to have another one/two or even three when you think everything is all over and done with, they do like to keep us on our toes you know


----------



## Bellasmaid (Aug 18, 2010)

Am so glad they are all doing well. I suppose having pups is like having a baby...u sleep when they do.


----------



## miti999 (Mar 19, 2009)

Have been following this thread! So pleased everything went well. Sorry to hear about the stillborn. 

Good luck with everything and well done mummy :thumbup:


----------



## Tanya1989 (Dec 4, 2009)

No problem. Glad all is well xxx

RIP little baby


----------



## chelseasmum (Aug 23, 2010)

hi all sorry have'nt replied lately intrnet is not working properly so can't post pics either at the mo mum and pups are doing fab the only thing mum is not doing is cleaning their bums so everyday i am in the whelping box cleaning bottoms does anybody have any advice on this matter would be a great help i have shown her their bums even when they have just had a poo but nothing she just sniffs thanks all and i will post some pics again soon hopefully


----------



## archiebaby (Feb 25, 2008)

a little honey on their bums


----------



## archielee (Jan 30, 2009)

archiebaby said:


> a little honey on their bums


My girl did not clean their bums, next year i hope to breed her if she is the same i will try that


----------

